

College education is the largest scam in U.S. history  - KishoreKumar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpZtX32sKVE

======
cqdx
Nice video. Would you also like to know more about secret Masonic control
codes embedded in to episodes of The Simpsons?

